
  What’s Next For the iPad? A Tabletop iPad, According to Xerox PARC Circa 1991 - fogus
http://www.cultofmac.com/whats-next-for-the-ipad-a-tabletop-ipad-according-to-xerox-parc-circa-1991/33926?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+cultofmac%2FbFow+%28Cult+of+Mac%29
======
jfi
sounds reasonable, MSFT is already doing it with the Surface. Be very
interesting if they could be further integrated these smart tables with you
via your phone (which could pair your cloud data, bank account, etc.) - if you
were at a restaurant with a friend you could look at pictures of your latest
trip and then split the bill right through the table's interface!

~~~
cpr
I think that's part of what the Surface already does, or at least part of what
Microsoft has demo'd on the Surface.

